# Summer makeup choices



## Tinkerbell79 (May 22, 2018)

Hey y'all! Well, my makeup is running low and it is really good timing since summer is here.  I have already gotten a lot of sun (kids on the swim team) and my freckles have shown up for the party.  Well, I went to put on my usual makeup yesterday, including a light pink blush and oh my goodness. It looked like I put dark brown eyeshadow on my cheeks! What the what???? Why? 
What should I use for summer makeup?  I usually just go without, but now I have a job that requires a lot of face-to-face time with clients.  Anyone out there that can help?  I don't mind my freckles, I do mind looking like I have eye makeup on my cheeks....


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2018)

(Moved to Recommendations.)

Along with your freckles coming through, it sounds like you may've tanned a bit? So your pink blush which worked for you during the winter and spring isn't right for you during the summer. Look for something brighter, a little more saturated (you can tone it down by applying it with a fluffier brush or a duo fiber brush, so it's a bit more work-appropriate). Base-wise, you may be able to get by with a tinted moisturizer or a foundation with a sheerer coverage (your freckles would still show); you may need to go down a shade or two if your winter colour is too light.


----------

